# New legal ruling : six month deadline for a parental order



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi All

The English High Court has today published a significant legal ruling on the 6 month time limit for issuing a parental order in the English Family Court set out in s54 Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act 2008.

The President of the Family Division, Sir James Munby, has ruled for the first time in Re X (A Child) (Surrogacy: Time limit) [2014] EWHC 3135 (Fam) that the six month time limit can in some circumstances be extended. Sir James Munby went on to grant a parental order in respect of the child born through surrogacy in India on 15 December 2011.

There's further comment here - http://www.louisaghevaert.co.uk/2014/10/international-surrogacy-law-time-limit-for-parental-order/

All the best

Louisa


----------

